# Sunday Ribeyes



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2007)

Dad brought over some rib eyes to cook up... Good looking ones from Costco.



Sorry Larry...No WRB on these bad boys (even though it's in the pic), they just needed a lile S&P and rubbed with gahhhhlic!
Threw em on the kettle indirect since the majority liked em med well :roll: Then did direct for a lil char.






Dad and I were burning up a cut up 30 ft pine and some other waste all day while the Ladies and kids went garage sale'n ..which made for a nice bed of coals for roasting mallows later. 





Yeah, didn't get any good sliced or plate pics... Dad and I were HUNGRY... waiting fer them girls to get back so we could EAT ! 

:Edit: Forgot one....Lexi found a pet. A SLUG.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice looking pictures. 

One of my daughters has the same name.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Dad and I were burning up a cut up 30 ft pine and some other waste all day while the Ladies and kids went garage sale'n ..which made for a nice bed of coals for roasting mallows later.



 Wow Scotty, 2 boys and a girl.  Big age difference between #1 son and #2 son isn't there?

Oh yeah, the steaks look great.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

good lookin eyes Scotty


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

sound like a good day except for the med steaks....kids are cutties...


----------



## john a (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice day with the family, especially with sliced rib eyes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2007)

Great pic's buddy!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 12, 2007)

Steaks look good and yall had a nice time too....


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Uh.....sliced pics.....wtf???? 
Cute kids bud  

Whoe's the fat kid in the yellow shirt??


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2007)

Salt pepper garlic...good enough for me!
Keep the salt away from the new pet slug or you will make that cutie cry.


----------



## Trekr (Jun 13, 2007)

*Great*

Great company and great food. What more could a mortal want? Costco cuts the beef, but Scotty makes it melt in your mouth     Great day with the kids and grandkids. Life is good


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 14, 2007)

Lookin great Scotty


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a great way to spend the day.


----------

